# Akina z Diehlomov



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Female at 13 months......


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She looks great! Beautiful body! :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

An Erri daughter? 

Young very stretched female that right now is showing that unbalanced gangly teenager look. Flat withers, OK topline with good position of a rather short croup. Good angulation in front though her upper arm is very short. Good angulation in rear. I would like to see more muscling, wider muscling through the thighs/gaskin area to balance out how thick she is through the shoulders. Good bone and pasterns. Can't see her feet. Feminine head.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, she is Erri and Ria. 

My husband gets mad because for the first 6 months, I affectionately called her The Devil, and now I call her my Ugly Puppy (with much love though).

She is very refined and thin in her build, standing on tips of toes at 22inches, and weighing about 55 pounds.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll have to go look up her mother.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

D Ria Neresnícka dolina - German Shepherd Dog

I really liked Ria and that is how I ended up with Akina.
She was bred to Wrex Enckhausen after Erri. I would love to see how those puppies develop (never met Wrex personally so just going on pedigree/picture/video).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Mary,
Your female looks to be longer and slighter in build than her sister..
Also, because her "coat" looks to be shorter and sleeker...it accentuates her lighter frame.
Your female is nicely feminine, and is also very nice! Congrats!
Wait till these girls reach maturity....I'll bet they will be great!
*My WL female looked like a coyote until she was about 18mos old.....now, she looks strong & balanced for her stature.
Best wishes!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's four months younger than my American bitch....and they're the same size, lol

Beautiful bitch though. Love her angles and bone, strong topline, but, as Lisa said, the wither is flat. Her head being held low accentuates that though, so if you bring it up a bit, it's not as noticeable.

She has a slight curve through the topline (over the loin) that I really don't care for, but it's nothing terrible. Definitely a bit long in body. Love her neck though. GREAT length. I see too many dogs that have "no neck".


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for all of the replies. After raising my boys, who looked very grown up and masculine pretty much from birth, it is just different having Akina who is gangly and goes through spurts.

She is a very happy dog (Mike said the same thing to desribe Erri) and has plenty of drive. I think her size is an advantage because she has certainly surprised a helper in the past 
She is also incredibly athletic, fast, and agile.
She loves to meet people, wildly, and is just now starting to bark at people who, for example, get too close to her house.

Getting hips done soon, and then will start really training this winter.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Mary,
> Your female looks to be longer and slighter in build than her sister..
> Also, because her "coat" looks to be shorter and sleeker...it accentuates her lighter frame.
> Your female is nicely feminine, and is also very nice! Congrats!
> ...


A little FYI, I felt it was just in the last month that Minka went from gangly to sturdy 



gagsd said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. After raising my boys, who looked very grown up and masculine pretty much from birth, it is just different having Akina who is gangly and goes through spurts.
> 
> She is a very happy dog (Mike said the same thing to desribe Erri) and has plenty of drive. I think her size is an advantage because she has certainly surprised a helper in the past
> She is also incredibly athletic, fast, and agile.
> ...


Mike has described Erri to me as a happy dog too, and Minka certainly inherited that trait! She walks around just smiling about everything. She too, while being smaller (56 lbs) has almost cat-like agility. It amazes me all the time.

I also have seen in just the last month more protection like behavior, not fear based but alerting type. She is definitely a confident, social dog that likes to do things for me, beyond just food or play driven. I am extremely happy with her. 

Good luck with the hips and elbows! I still have not heard back from the SV on Minka's although I can't imagine the vet who took them could be real far off from his verdict.

Oh, BTW, a girl I train with has a Ria x Brawnson son pup. Pretty sable female. She is 7 months now and doing well. From what the owner says, she's a tracking machine! I'll get some pics of her. She seems confident and social like our girls.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mary she is gorgeous


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Diane, she is gorgeous. When are you going to bring her here so I can help stack her??


----------

